# I want to adopt



## bbydol221 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am looking to adopt a female maltese, 0-3 years old, and great with kids. I've looked at several rescue groups online but have been unsuccessful. I can't really spend more than about $100 which I know limits me a bit. Can anyone give me some help? Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

When you say kids, what ages are you talking? Many rescue orgs will not release a dog to a family with small children, because Malts are on the delicate side. You don't say where you're located, have you checked local shelters? What about Petfinder or Northcentral Maltese rescue? Hope this helps. Being as specific as you are may limit you, also, just something to keep in mind. Maybe you can broaden your requirements.

By the way, :welcometosm: !


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Since your kids are small, and funds limited, I would try your local shelter. They may not have a young Maltese, but I bet you find a nice little/sturdy doggie that would be perfect for your family.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## tomncp (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice to here this... I hope you love pets very much... and I have come across with an website about how to train a dog please visit there to get some help....http://basicsdogtraining.com/


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:blink: *HUH?!* 



> Nice to here this... I hope you love pets very much... and I have come across with an website about how to train a dog please visit there to get some help....http://basicsdogtraining.com/[/B]


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

> Nice to here this... I hope you love pets very much... and I have come across with an website about how to train a dog please visit there to get some help....http://basicsdogtraining.com/[/B]


 :huh: 
~~Cheri~~


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

> I am looking to adopt a female maltese, 0-3 years old, and great with kids. I've looked at several rescue groups online but have been unsuccessful. I can't really spend more than about $100 which I know limits me a bit. Can anyone give me some help? Thank you! :biggrin:[/B]


I hope you find one! There ARE places out there that will let you adopt even though you have kids, they're just few and far between. Keep your hopes up and don't 'settle' for what you don't want. I searched for 2 years before I had an oppertunity to adopt Vi, so just give it time and effort :0) And DON'T GIVE UP!!!

My recomendation is to keep you eye on petfinder.com and cruise the classifieds. Most of the time their just people trying to 'recover money they spent' with the 'adoption fee' but in reality their probably breeders...so be careful. There are also breeders (NOT mills or back yard breeders...I mean REAL breeders that breed for show and such) that will retire show dogs or whatever for pets. That's another option. You don't come accross those often, but they can be found. Again it's patience.

But before you do ANY of that, please research the breed and make sure you're not getting inver your head, because the care involved in Malts (or ANY long hair dog) is VERY consuming and it MUST be done. For all the cuteness there is a price (well worth it imo...but consuming none the less). They need groomed once a month (and it can run you from $30-$60 a pop), bathed usually once a week, brushed DAILY and their hair grows non stop. Just a few things to consider before choosing this breed.

Also, think about getting a bigger malt. They are more 'sturdy' like she said above. That prevents broken limbs by accidents like stepping on them and such(which DOES happen with kids like it or not LOL That's why they call it an accedent...but it's also very costly!). She brought up a good point I think. Mine is almost 10 lbs and she's perfect with my kids and their good with her. :0)

Also, be careful where you look because some dogs could be sick already and such. Make sure you have enough cash for the first visit (mine was $67 and that covered the first shots and the office visit. Call around and get a good price) That is a MUST no matter where you get your dog.

Good luck!!
~~cheri~~


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to SM!

I think you're going to have to broaden your margins a bit. It's very hard to find maltese that are between 0-3 years old and if you do, I think the adopting fee is usually higher than $100? I don't know if that's the case for everywhere, but that's what I've seen for most rescue places I've seen, no matter if it's a maltese or any other purebred dog. I've also heard many instances about rescues not letting families with young children adopt. It sounds like for your lifestyle, a more "sturdy" dog like others have suggested is the way to go. Maltese definitely take a lot of money to upkeep with their constant grooming fees, buying good quality shampoos and conditioners to keep their coat nice, in addition to constant washing since they are so white and get dirty really easily, brushes and combs that work well which cost $20 and up, everyday brushing, fighting mats and tangles, etc. If you really want a maltese, and if you're going to keep it in a short puppy cut and now grow its coat out, then you might want to try a bichon frise instead? They look like maltese with a puppy cut but bigger in size. But then again, I am not sure how likely it is to find a bichon between ages 0-3 and adoption fee of $100 either. But a bichon may be better suited to your lifestyle involving young kids.

good luck with your search!


----------

